# أبحث عن أهداف smart



## الأحرار (24 أبريل 2009)

أبحث عن أهداف للإدارات التالية:
الجودة 
الإنتاج
الأمن والسلامة 
المشتريات
خدمة العملاء 
المشتريات
وتكون هذه الأهداف قابلة للتطبيق والمتابعة أي ينطبق عليها قاعدة
smart


----------



## محمد فوزى (25 أبريل 2009)

الجودة : تقلبل المرفوضات وشكاوى العملاء
الانتاج : الانتاجية - الجودة - السلامة - الحفاظ على المعدات
الامن والسلامة : تقليل الحوادث من خلال التدريب
المشتريات : اختيار افضل الموردين والتعامل معهم
خدمة العملاء: تقليل شكاوى العملاء وتوفير قطع الغيار


----------



## Eng.Foam (28 أبريل 2009)

الجودة 
الإنتاج
الأمن والسلامة 
المشتريات
خدمة العملاء 
المشتريات
وتكون هذه الأهداف قابلة للتطبيق والمتابعة أي ينطبق عليها قاعدة
smart


هاي اهداف سمارت متل ما بدك.

الجودة : 

تقليل شكاوي العملاء على المنتج س بنسبة ص% بنهاية 2009
(هذه الاهداف الاساسية ولتحقيقها لازم يكون عندك اهداف اصغر او نحكي خطة عمل للوصول الى هذا الهدف و يجب ان يكون عندك مصدر معلومات كمرجع للقياس و هذه الاهداف الاصغر يجب ايضاً ان تكون سمارت

على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:

لتحقيق الهدف اعلاه 
1.	وضع برنامج صيانة اسبوعي و تطبيقه على الماكينة س و ص لتلافي وقوع اعطال مفاجئة تؤثر على جودة المنتج
2.	عمل دورة تدريبية لمشغلي الماكينات متعلقة بجودة المنتج
3.	زيادة عينة الفحص بنسبة 100% 

و من المهم ان تحدد الفترة التي يجب بها الانتهاء من هذه الاهداف الصغيرة مع تحديد المسؤوليات على من تقع ليسهل متابعتها و مراقبة الأداء.)

الإنتاج:

رفع انتاجية الماكينة س بنسبة ص% بنهاية النصف الاول من 2009

المشتريات:

تقليل قيمة فاتورة المشتريات النثرية 50% بنهاية 2009 

خدمة العملاء:

زيادة نسبة رضى العملاء عن الخدمة المقدمة لهم 25% بنهاية 2009 

ملاحظة.في الاهداف التي يلزم فترة طويله لتحقيقها يفضل عمل متابعه دورية للتاكد من السير بالاتجاه الصحيح

وانتا ادرى بصناعتكم وما المطلوب بالضبط منكم حسب توجهات ادارتكم.

نتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## الأحرار (1 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على تعاونكم 
أنا طالب في بكالوريوس ومشروع تخرجي قياس وتحسين الأداء


----------

